

84% of the largest exits in tech in 2013 have been of enterprise companies - asanwal
http://www.cbinsights.com/blog/trends/enterprise-tech-consumer-exit

======
matponta
Consumer projects are much harder to really master... only a few relly shine.
But boy, when they do, you hear about it!

~~~
asanwal
Very true. They're just much easier to comprehend so they get more media
attention as they ultimately appeal to a larger, non-specialized audience.

Like you said, they're hard to get to that point of scale but when you do,
they can be massive.

Enterprise is perhaps "safer" as you build something people pay you for. For
startups who might need VC, the sentiment and shift towards enterprise is
stark. We knew the enterprise exits would be a larger share of the total tech
exits, but it's much larger than we'd have imagined to be honest.

~~~
matponta
Well, then again, an enterprise exit might be a lot earlier in the game, and a
lot cheaper. Enterpirses can make offers that a startup can't refuse
(corleone's way)

